# Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!



## Hecht35 (25. August 2006)

moin,
ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen eine Brasse auf dem Grill zubereitet, aber als ich anfangen wollte habe ich den Fisch vor lauter Greten nicht mehr gesehen.
Wie bereitet ih eure Brassen zu? |kopfkrat #h

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Angler!!! #6


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

durchn Fleichwolf und Frikadellen raus machen ...
dann hast du keine Gr*ä*ten mehr ... #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

@hd...da bist du schneller gewesen...genauso wie Hacken...echt manchmal lustig...

gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Genau! Schau mal unter die Rezeptrubrik, da gabs in letzter Zeit einiges zu Brassenfrikadellen. Wem das einfach durchgedrehte immer noch zu viel Grätenklein enthält, kann z.B. auch mit Pürrierstab feinsthäckseln und mit Hackepeter wieder andicken. wie gesagt z.B. und kann, bevor hier gleich wieder welche aufschreien.


----------



## Hansi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

oder z.B. kochen und sauer einlegen, da werden die Gräten durch den Essig auch schön weich.

Außerdem : wenn der Fisch eine entsprechende Größe hat, sind auch die Gräten leicht zu finden.


----------



## bennie (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



Hecht35 schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ih eure Brassen zu? |kopfkrat #h


 
releasen ist meine bevorzugte Zubereitungsart.... #h


----------



## Hecht35 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Danke für die vielen Tipps.Ich glaube dem nächsten Festmahl steht nichts mehr im wege.

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Angler!!!


----------



## Maik (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> releasen ist meine bevorzugte Zubereitungsart.... #h


 Genau#6


----------



## muddyliz (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Sieh mal hier nach unter Weißfische, da hast du einige Anregungen: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Gude!

Esse die "dicke" Brasse lieber direkt vom Grill - von hinten wegen derer Anatomie. 

Brauchst sie dazu vorher auch nicht zu schuppen - klappt dann besser mit dem Zerlegen zum Verspeisen. #h


----------



## Ronen (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



> releasen ist meine bevorzugte Zubereitungsart....



Jep! So siehts aus!


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Jep! So siehts aus!


Releasen...tolles Niveau! |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Releasen...tolles Niveau! |kopfkrat


 
jedem das seine und jetzt geh mal wieder mit deiner Protox spielen


----------



## DonCamile (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Von meiner ungarischen Gastgeberfamilie wurden Brassen mit Semmelbröseln paniert (innen und aussen) und in der Pfanne  mit viel viel Öl gebraten.
Mhhhh hat klasse geschmeckt!


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



bennie schrieb:


> jedem das seine und jetzt geh mal wieder mit deiner Protox spielen


Murmelfischen ist bei manchen auch so eine Art des Spielens.


----------



## sebastian (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Brassen und Aiteln lass ich immer frei wegen den Greten, und so toll schmeckens nicht das in Kauf nehmen zu müssen


----------



## Litty1978 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



> releasen ist meine bevorzugte Zubereitungsart...



Wenn man bei uns einen Brassen "releast" wird man bei uns evtl. auch um seinen Angelschein erleichtert, denn zurücksetzten von Brassen ist bei uns verboten. Ich finde aber, dass die Bouletten wirklich lecker sind und man hier im Forum wirklich ein  paar gute Rezepte findet.


----------



## spin-paule (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Letztes Jahr hat mich ein netter Deutschrusse zu einem Happen gesalzen und geräucherten Brassen eingeladen.- Die kleinen Gräten scheinen bei dieser Methode zu "verschwinden". Einzig die dicken Gräten am Rücken waren noch vorhanden und es schmeckte 1A!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## duck_68 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*



Litty1978 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei uns einen Brassen "releast" wird man bei uns evtl. auch um seinen Angelschein erleichtert, denn zurücksetzten von Brassen ist bei uns verboten. Ich finde aber, dass die Bouletten wirklich lecker sind und man hier im Forum wirklich ein  paar gute Rezepte findet.




Wie verwertest Du eigentlich dann einen Setzkescher voll Brassen, wenn Du stippen gehst? Hätte mich mal so am Rande interessiert.

Gruß
Martin

PS. Das Fleisch von Brassen ist wirklich viel besser, als das z.B. von Karpfen, wenn nicht die vielen Greten wären.


----------



## Raisingwulf (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Alle Greten der Welt verflüchtigen sich wenn man den entsprechenden Fisch entsprechend verarbeitet - vorausgesetzt man kann es.
Filetieren? Einlegen? Fleischwolf?

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------



## bennie (26. August 2006)

*AW: Voll mit Greten.HILFE!!!*

Gräten Leute  Gr*ä*ten


----------

